# Download using Usb router without turning ON PC



## soyab0007 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

I want to do possible 24/7 download, and my PC config is

AMD Phenom X4 840
Gigabyte GA 78
4gb ddr3 ram
Gigabyte 1gb DDR5 gfx card
DELL ST22 LED
1TB Seagate HDD
1.5TB WD Green
Corsair cx 430 v2

Seagate Go flex USB 3.0 1TB

Planning to purchase a router which can support USB..

Now I want to download using the router without turning ON PC or switch it off after setting up.. to save electricity cost...

Is it possible to do this?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes its possible if the Router have torrent protocol.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 2, 2013)

There is an Asus router (don;t know the model number) which has both regular and torrent download support. It can download the files to storage device attached to it vis USB port. Let other members mention the model number. you can look at flipkart meanwhile.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2013)

^rt n13 u b1.


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 2, 2013)

How does it works actually, and also can files be downloaded through IDM?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 2, 2013)

IDM ? I doubt.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 2, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> How does it works actually, and also can files be downloaded through IDM?





1) with Asus n13u b1 you install DD-WRT   [which is similar to Linux OS without GUI ]
2) With some basic commands you install Transmission  [Transmission is a Torrent software like Utorrent - You can manage Transmission using Your Webbrowser , like you do with Utorrent Remote WebPage]

3) Using Web you can add Torrent Download

4)To transfer download from USB HDD/PenDrive to PC  just type \\ROuterIP\FolderName  , now just COPY paste 


Note  : in Asusn13ub1  you can Run pyload [HTTP/HTTPS/FTP download Manager  - support sites like mediafire ]

Also you can Run Basic Web server  , DDNS (so u can control using Mobile even if u dont have Public static IP)



soyab0007 said:


> How does it works actually, and also can files be downloaded through IDM?




IF PC is on , u can download using  IDM or any , like you normally do


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> How does it works actually, and also can files be downloaded through IDM?



No only torrent. For IDM your PC have to be ON.


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 10, 2013)

Will this router work for me
*D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2 Ethernet/USB Combo Router

D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2 Ethernet/USB Combo Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2013)

no.there is no other option except asus rt n13u b1 under Rs.4000 which does what you want.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 12, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> Will this router work for me
> *D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2 Ethernet/USB Combo Router
> 
> D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2 Ethernet/USB Combo Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com
> *



hehe the 'USB' in the name is deceiving


----------



## awesumkid (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes there is a an ASUS router for that. Yet that router has negative reviews like signal drop and etc etc. I would not take my chances.


----------



## awesumkid (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes there is  an ASUS router for that purpose yet it has negative reviews like signal drop and etc. etc.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 30, 2013)

i also want to do same, but not sure which one to use, can anyone help me do i need modem router or just router


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i also want to do same, but not sure which one to use, can anyone help me do i need modem router or just router



Which Modem you have at present ??


----------



## Akintex (Oct 30, 2013)

Do not by Tp link  3xxx seriesUSB router , it will not support torrent protocol.


----------



## yogeshganvir (Jun 3, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^rt n13 u b1.



N13 is out of market, anything else u can suggest in 3k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2015)

instead of bumping 2 years old threads,start new thread.


----------

